
RELAY: Static Race Detection on Millions of Lines of Code - luu
http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/~jvoung/race/
======
corbet
Interesting work, but I wish they had put a date on it. The fact that they
were working with the 2.6.15 kernel suggests that the work is old now.
Certainly you will find few bugs that are fixable in the current kernel by
looking at 2.6.15!

My suspicion is that this work is abandoned at this point, which is too bad.
The last release tarball is over four years old... We could really use better
static analysis tools, but so much of this stuff never seems to escape
academia.

~~~
vld
This was presented at ESEC/FSE 2007, which took place in September, 2007 [1]

1: [http://www.idt.mdh.se/esec-fse-2007/](http://www.idt.mdh.se/esec-
fse-2007/)

